
Working on Compiler-Assisted Performance Analysis on GCC - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GCC-Comp-Assist-Perf-Analysis
======
wyldfire
clang has a similar feature: optviewer [1][2]

Some sample output: CPython [3], KFR [4]

[1] [http://llvm.org/devmtg/2016-11/Slides/Nemet-Compiler-
assiste...](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2016-11/Slides/Nemet-Compiler-
assistedPerformanceAnalysis.pdf)

[2] [https://youtu.be/qq0q1hfzidg](https://youtu.be/qq0q1hfzidg)

[3] [https://androm3da.github.io/optviewer-
demo/output_analysis/c...](https://androm3da.github.io/optviewer-
demo/output_analysis/cpython/)

[4] [https://androm3da.github.io/optviewer-
demo/output_analysis/k...](https://androm3da.github.io/optviewer-
demo/output_analysis/kfr/)

------
ahartmetz
Very interesting to watch what is happening after the free lunch is over. Even
relatively small / high effort / improbable improvements are on the table now.
I expect many more of these things in the future.

